

#Freelance – Global Freelancer Community, on Slack - danielkempe
http://hashtagfreelance.co

======
stephenr
This name is ridiculous.

"#" is a hash, or if you insist on using American "pound". "#" \+ some kind of
identifier (i.e. a TAG) is a hashtag.

How is this so hard for people to understand, particularly people working in
the IT industry.

